# Cannot connect to remote host (expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS)

## tuner23

Hello,

i have a problem to login to a CentOS 7 host.

On gentoo as client i have now the following installation:

```
[I] net-misc/openssh

     Available versions:  6.6_p1-r1 ~6.6.1_p1-r2 {X X509 bindist +hpn kerberos ldap ldns libedit pam selinux skey static tcpd}

     Installed versions:  6.6_p1-r1(15:22:37 06.09.2014)(X X509 hpn ldns pam skey tcpd -bindist -kerberos -ldap -libedit -selinux -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.openssh.org/

     Description:         Port of OpenBSD's free SSH release

```

When i try to connect to the client the connection hangs on:

```
debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent [preauth]

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS [preauth]

```

Here's the output of the client and server connection:

Server:

```
debug2: load_server_config: filename /etc/ssh/sshd_config

debug2: load_server_config: done config len = 711

debug2: parse_server_config: config /etc/ssh/sshd_config len 711

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:28 setting HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:30 setting HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:42 setting SyslogFacility AUTHPRIV

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:58 setting AuthorizedKeysFile .ssh/authorized_keys

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:78 setting PasswordAuthentication yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:82 setting ChallengeResponseAuthentication no

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:93 setting GSSAPIAuthentication yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:95 setting GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:111 setting UsePAM yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:117 setting X11Forwarding yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:124 setting UsePrivilegeSeparation sandbox

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:141 setting AcceptEnv LANG LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY LC_MESSAGES

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:142 setting AcceptEnv LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:143 setting AcceptEnv LC_IDENTIFICATION LC_ALL LANGUAGE

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:144 setting AcceptEnv XMODIFIERS

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:147 setting Subsystem sftp /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server

debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_6.4, OpenSSL 1.0.1e-fips 11 Feb 2013

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: private host key: #0 type 1 RSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug1: read PEM private key done: type ECDSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: private host key: #1 type 3 ECDSA

debug1: rexec_argv[0]='/usr/sbin/sshd'

debug1: rexec_argv[1]='-ddde'

debug3: oom_adjust_setup

Set /proc/self/oom_score_adj from 0 to -1000

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug1: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0.

Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

debug2: fd 4 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug3: sock_set_v6only: set socket 4 IPV6_V6ONLY

debug1: Bind to port 22 on ::.

Server listening on :: port 22.

debug3: fd 5 is not O_NONBLOCK

debug1: Server will not fork when running in debugging mode.

debug3: send_rexec_state: entering fd = 8 config len 711

debug3: ssh_msg_send: type 0

debug3: send_rexec_state: done

debug1: rexec start in 5 out 5 newsock 5 pipe -1 sock 8

debug3: recv_rexec_state: entering fd = 5

debug3: ssh_msg_recv entering

debug3: recv_rexec_state: done

debug2: parse_server_config: config rexec len 711

debug3: rexec:28 setting HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

debug3: rexec:30 setting HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key

debug3: rexec:42 setting SyslogFacility AUTHPRIV

debug3: rexec:58 setting AuthorizedKeysFile .ssh/authorized_keys

debug3: rexec:78 setting PasswordAuthentication yes

debug3: rexec:82 setting ChallengeResponseAuthentication no

debug3: rexec:93 setting GSSAPIAuthentication yes

debug3: rexec:95 setting GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

debug3: rexec:111 setting UsePAM yes

debug3: rexec:117 setting X11Forwarding yes

debug3: rexec:124 setting UsePrivilegeSeparation sandbox

debug3: rexec:141 setting AcceptEnv LANG LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY LC_MESSAGES

debug3: rexec:142 setting AcceptEnv LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT

debug3: rexec:143 setting AcceptEnv LC_IDENTIFICATION LC_ALL LANGUAGE

debug3: rexec:144 setting AcceptEnv XMODIFIERS

debug3: rexec:147 setting Subsystem sftp        /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server

debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_6.4, OpenSSL 1.0.1e-fips 11 Feb 2013

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: private host key: #0 type 1 RSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug1: read PEM private key done: type ECDSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: private host key: #1 type 3 ECDSA

debug1: inetd sockets after dupping: 3, 3

Connection from 10.42.23.167 port 53406

debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client software version OpenSSH_6.6p1-hpn14v4

debug1: match: OpenSSH_6.6p1-hpn14v4 pat OpenSSH*

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.4

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug3: ssh_sandbox_init: preparing rlimit sandbox

debug2: Network child is on pid 18270

debug3: preauth child monitor started

debug1: SELinux support enabled [preauth]

debug3: ssh_selinux_change_context: setting context from 'unconfined_u:system_r:unconfined_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023' to 'unconfined_u:system_r:sshd_net_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023' [preauth]

debug3: ssh_selinux_change_context: setcon unconfined_u:system_r:sshd_net_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023 from unconfined_u:system_r:unconfined_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023 failed with Permission denied [preauth]

debug3: privsep user:group 74:74 [preauth]

debug1: permanently_set_uid: 74/74 [preauth]

debug1: list_hostkey_types: ssh-rsa,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 [preauth]

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent [preauth]

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: curve25519-sha256@libssh.org,ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: x509v3-sign-rsa,ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-rsa,x509v3-sign-dss,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-ed25519-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v00@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521,ssh-ed25519,ssh-dss [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0  [preauth]

debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com [preauth]

debug1: kex: client->server aes128-ctr hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com none [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 120 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug3: monitor_read: checking request 120

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 121

debug3: mm_request_receive_expect entering: type 121 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering [preauth]

debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com [preauth]

debug1: kex: server->client aes128-ctr hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com none [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 120 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug3: monitor_read: checking request 120

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 121

debug3: mm_request_receive_expect entering: type 121 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering [preauth]

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_INIT [preauth]

debug3: mm_key_sign entering [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 6 [preauth]

debug3: mm_key_sign: waiting for MONITOR_ANS_SIGN [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive_expect entering: type 7 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug3: monitor_read: checking request 6

debug3: mm_answer_sign

debug3: mm_answer_sign: signature 0x7f09e5605960(271)

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 7

debug2: monitor_read: 6 used once, disabling now

debug2: kex_derive_keys [preauth]

debug2: set_newkeys: mode 1 [preauth]

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent [preauth]

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS [preauth]

Read from socket failed: Connection timed out [preauth]

debug1: do_cleanup [preauth]

debug3: PAM: sshpam_thread_cleanup entering [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 122 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive_expect entering: type 123 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug3: monitor_read: checking request 122

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 123

debug1: monitor_read_log: child log fd closed

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug1: do_cleanup

debug3: PAM: sshpam_thread_cleanup entering

debug1: Killing privsep child 18270

tuner@aaron /system/home/tuner $ cat /run/media/tuner/USB/tmp.log

debug2: load_server_config: filename /etc/ssh/sshd_config

debug2: load_server_config: done config len = 711

debug2: parse_server_config: config /etc/ssh/sshd_config len 711

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:28 setting HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:30 setting HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:42 setting SyslogFacility AUTHPRIV

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:58 setting AuthorizedKeysFile .ssh/authorized_keys

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:78 setting PasswordAuthentication yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:82 setting ChallengeResponseAuthentication no

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:93 setting GSSAPIAuthentication yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:95 setting GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:111 setting UsePAM yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:117 setting X11Forwarding yes

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:124 setting UsePrivilegeSeparation sandbox

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:141 setting AcceptEnv LANG LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY LC_MESSAGES

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:142 setting AcceptEnv LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:143 setting AcceptEnv LC_IDENTIFICATION LC_ALL LANGUAGE

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:144 setting AcceptEnv XMODIFIERS

debug3: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:147 setting Subsystem sftp /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server

debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_6.4, OpenSSL 1.0.1e-fips 11 Feb 2013

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: private host key: #0 type 1 RSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug1: read PEM private key done: type ECDSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: private host key: #1 type 3 ECDSA

debug1: rexec_argv[0]='/usr/sbin/sshd'

debug1: rexec_argv[1]='-ddde'

debug3: oom_adjust_setup

Set /proc/self/oom_score_adj from 0 to -1000

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug1: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0.

Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

debug2: fd 4 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug3: sock_set_v6only: set socket 4 IPV6_V6ONLY

debug1: Bind to port 22 on ::.

Server listening on :: port 22.

debug3: fd 5 is not O_NONBLOCK

debug1: Server will not fork when running in debugging mode.

debug3: send_rexec_state: entering fd = 8 config len 711

debug3: ssh_msg_send: type 0

debug3: send_rexec_state: done

debug1: rexec start in 5 out 5 newsock 5 pipe -1 sock 8

debug3: recv_rexec_state: entering fd = 5

debug3: ssh_msg_recv entering

debug3: recv_rexec_state: done

debug2: parse_server_config: config rexec len 711

debug3: rexec:28 setting HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

debug3: rexec:30 setting HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key

debug3: rexec:42 setting SyslogFacility AUTHPRIV

debug3: rexec:58 setting AuthorizedKeysFile .ssh/authorized_keys

debug3: rexec:78 setting PasswordAuthentication yes

debug3: rexec:82 setting ChallengeResponseAuthentication no

debug3: rexec:93 setting GSSAPIAuthentication yes

debug3: rexec:95 setting GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

debug3: rexec:111 setting UsePAM yes

debug3: rexec:117 setting X11Forwarding yes

debug3: rexec:124 setting UsePrivilegeSeparation sandbox

debug3: rexec:141 setting AcceptEnv LANG LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY LC_MESSAGES

debug3: rexec:142 setting AcceptEnv LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT

debug3: rexec:143 setting AcceptEnv LC_IDENTIFICATION LC_ALL LANGUAGE

debug3: rexec:144 setting AcceptEnv XMODIFIERS

debug3: rexec:147 setting Subsystem sftp        /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server

debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_6.4, OpenSSL 1.0.1e-fips 11 Feb 2013

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug1: read PEM private key done: type RSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: private host key: #0 type 1 RSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug1: read PEM private key done: type ECDSA

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key" as a RSA1 public key

debug1: private host key: #1 type 3 ECDSA

debug1: inetd sockets after dupping: 3, 3

Connection from 10.42.23.167 port 53406

debug1: Client protocol version 2.0; client software version OpenSSH_6.6p1-hpn14v4

debug1: match: OpenSSH_6.6p1-hpn14v4 pat OpenSSH*

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.4

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug3: ssh_sandbox_init: preparing rlimit sandbox

debug2: Network child is on pid 18270

debug3: preauth child monitor started

debug1: SELinux support enabled [preauth]

debug3: ssh_selinux_change_context: setting context from 'unconfined_u:system_r:unconfined_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023' to 'unconfined_u:system_r:sshd_net_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023' [preauth]

debug3: ssh_selinux_change_context: setcon unconfined_u:system_r:sshd_net_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023 from unconfined_u:system_r:unconfined_t:s0-s0:c0.c1023 failed with Permission denied [preauth]

debug3: privsep user:group 74:74 [preauth]

debug1: permanently_set_uid: 74/74 [preauth]

debug1: list_hostkey_types: ssh-rsa,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 [preauth]

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent [preauth]

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: curve25519-sha256@libssh.org,ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: x509v3-sign-rsa,ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-rsa,x509v3-sign-dss,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-ed25519-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v00@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521,ssh-ed25519,ssh-dss [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96 [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit:  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0  [preauth]

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0  [preauth]

debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com [preauth]

debug1: kex: client->server aes128-ctr hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com none [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 120 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug3: monitor_read: checking request 120

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 121

debug3: mm_request_receive_expect entering: type 121 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering [preauth]

debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com [preauth]

debug1: kex: server->client aes128-ctr hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com none [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 120 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug3: monitor_read: checking request 120

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 121

debug3: mm_request_receive_expect entering: type 121 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering [preauth]

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_INIT [preauth]

debug3: mm_key_sign entering [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 6 [preauth]

debug3: mm_key_sign: waiting for MONITOR_ANS_SIGN [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive_expect entering: type 7 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug3: monitor_read: checking request 6

debug3: mm_answer_sign

debug3: mm_answer_sign: signature 0x7f09e5605960(271)

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 7

debug2: monitor_read: 6 used once, disabling now

debug2: kex_derive_keys [preauth]

debug2: set_newkeys: mode 1 [preauth]

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent [preauth]

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS [preauth]

Read from socket failed: Connection timed out [preauth]

debug1: do_cleanup [preauth]

debug3: PAM: sshpam_thread_cleanup entering [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 122 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive_expect entering: type 123 [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering [preauth]

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug3: monitor_read: checking request 122

debug3: mm_request_send entering: type 123

debug1: monitor_read_log: child log fd closed

debug3: mm_request_receive entering

debug1: do_cleanup

debug3: PAM: sshpam_thread_cleanup entering

debug1: Killing privsep child 18270

```

Client:

```
OpenSSH_6.6, OpenSSL 1.0.1i 6 Aug 2014

debug1: Can't process default engine config file: No such file or directory

debug1: Reading configuration data /home/tuner/.ssh/config

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 20: Applying options for *

debug2: hash dir '/home/tuner/.ssh/crt' added to x509 store

debug2: hash dir '/home/tuner/.ssh/crl' added to x509 revocation store

debug2: hash dir '/etc/ssh/ca/crt' added to x509 store

debug2: hash dir '/etc/ssh/ca/crl' added to x509 revocation store

debug1: ssh_set_validator: ignore responder url

debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0

debug1: Connecting to shaddow [10.42.23.142] port 22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug3: key_load_public(/home/tuner/.ssh/id_rsa,...)

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/home/tuner/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key

debug3: x509key_from_subject: 1 is not x509 key

debug3: key_from_blob(..., 279)

debug3: x509_from_blob: read X509 from BIO fail error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag

debug3: x509key_from_blob: no X.509 certificate data

debug3: key_from_blob(..., ...) ktype=ssh-rsa

debug1: identity file /home/tuner/.ssh/id_rsa type 1

debug3: key_load_public(/home/tuner/.ssh/id_rsa-cert,...)

debug1: identity file /home/tuner/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1

debug3: key_load_public(/home/tuner/.ssh/id_dsa,...)

debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier

debug3: Could not load "/home/tuner/.ssh/id_dsa" as a RSA1 public key

debug3: x509key_from_subject: 2 is not x509 key

debug3: key_from_blob(..., 435)

debug3: x509_from_blob: read X509 from BIO fail error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag

debug3: x509key_from_blob: no X.509 certificate data

debug3: key_from_blob(..., ...) ktype=ssh-dss

debug1: identity file /home/tuner/.ssh/id_dsa type 2

debug3: key_load_public(/home/tuner/.ssh/id_dsa-cert,...)

debug1: identity file /home/tuner/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1

debug3: key_load_public(/home/tuner/.ssh/id_ecdsa,...)

debug1: identity file /home/tuner/.ssh/id_ecdsa type -1

debug3: key_load_public(/home/tuner/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert,...)

debug1: identity file /home/tuner/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert type -1

debug3: key_load_public(/home/tuner/.ssh/id_ed25519,...)

debug1: identity file /home/tuner/.ssh/id_ed25519 type -1

debug3: key_load_public(/home/tuner/.ssh/id_ed25519-cert,...)

debug1: identity file /home/tuner/.ssh/id_ed25519-cert type -1

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6p1-hpn14v4

debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_6.4

debug1: Remote is NON-HPN aware

debug1: match: OpenSSH_6.4 pat OpenSSH* compat 0x14000000

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug3: load_hostkeys: loading entries for host "shaddow" from file "/home/tuner/.ssh/known_hosts"

debug3: x509key_from_subject: 1 is not x509 key

debug3: key_from_blob(..., 277)

debug3: x509_from_blob: read X509 from BIO fail error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag

debug3: x509key_from_blob: no X.509 certificate data

debug3: key_from_blob(..., ...) ktype=ssh-rsa

debug3: load_hostkeys: found key type RSA in file /home/tuner/.ssh/known_hosts:29

debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 1 keys

debug3: order_hostkeyalgs: prefer hostkeyalgs: x509v3-sign-rsa,ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-rsa

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer

```

Does someone know where the Problem here is and how to fix that?

I think most of the Kernel Crypto-Modules are already installed. Also ssh from non-gentoo host works.

Thanks,

Toni.

----------

## tuner23

Ok, solved it by:

```
RekeyLimit default none

```

But in the end i think RedHat is stupid rubbish and i will not use anymore for myself..

It's all the same wit the commercial distro-sh**t doing always their own special way causing things to work more complicated and showing the "Distro-Specials" to be "the" professionals.

I can also write a bad documented stupid feature and then look like a master.. 

Oh, and i don't mean the OpenSSH-Bug with session rekeying here, only my experiences with commercial distros  :Wink:  But of course they will make a lot of money by buying for support..

Greets.

----------

